# bluegill



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

i added a 9 inch bluegill to my 3 4" rbp's the other day after i went fishing... will this guy partake in his share of the feeders? or do i have to feed him something else... btw, he looks friggin sweet in the gank!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

feed him nightcrawlers.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

got any pics???


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

He wont last, someone else had a thread about how well a blue gill was working out witht he p's. Like 3 days later it was lunch. But good luck with it!~


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

I would guess that bluegills can switched to floating pellets pretty quickly. I was hiking yesterday, and I came to a lake where a school of sunfish learned to eat bread and cookies tossed to them by hikers.

Eventually, the piranha will turn on him and bite off his tail.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

that's why he is in there for food!!!! i will get a pic asap, he is double the size of the piranhas tho, so i THINK he'll last a week or so at least hahaha


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

earth worms are a great food. beware though, blue gills have the potential to be very agressive. I had a 4" bluegill w/ my 5" male green terror and i quickly had to remove the bluegill. the blue gill was very passive and calm until the GT started to show some agression twords it... The blue gill turned around and beat the sh*t out of my GT


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

worms,but i dont think the sunny will be to happy after they start scrapping


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Why feed a 9 inch Gill to P's, Eat it yourself,


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Why feed a 9 inch Gill to P's, Eat it yourself,


 there you go









blue gill tastes great


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

i caught a 13 inch bluegill put him in my pond with 4 koi and he tore the sh*t out of the koi, and they wre about 2 feet long

beutiful fish although he acted like a piranha


----------



## Wisdom15 (May 24, 2004)

I feed my bluegills nightcrawlers, minnows, goldfish, and pellets. They are awesome fish.


----------

